# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه و بعد عید؟

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان ببخشید برای بعد عید مدرسمون از ریاضی؛ انتگرال و احتمال مونده از فیزیک سال دوم و پیش 2
از شیمی هم الکتروشیمی و اسید و باز و محلول ها
به نظرتون نرم بهتره و خونه خودم بخونم و اگه اشکال داشتم فیلمای الا روببینم و تست کار کنم یا برم؟
راستی برای فیزیک پیش 2، سال دوم و اینه ها اقای فدایی فرد خوبه؟
برای شیمی هم الکتروشیمی و اسید و باز ارزش داره؟


(مدرسه از 7 هست تا 3 و نیم) و تا وسط اردیبهشتم ادامه داره

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*بمون خونه*

----------


## Amin6

بری بهتره! آدم از معلم چیزایی یاد میگیره که تو خونه با خوندن یاد نمی گیره! ولی نمیگن هرروز بیاید یکی دو روز تعطیل میکنن از اون روزا بیشتر استفاده کن

----------


## alivesali

*بمون خونه*

----------


## anis79

اسید باز الکترو شیمی رو برو من خودم خوندم اذیت شدم

----------


## amin1441

*بمون خونه*

----------


## WickedSick

*بمون خونه*

----------


## Dmz.official

*بمون خونه*

----------


## chocolate

بهتون اجازه نمیدن که سر چندتا از زنگ ها فقط برید؟؟؟؟ اسید و باز و الکترو شیمی یکم یه جورین...

----------


## pooya2000

*بمون خونه* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## metikd7820

> بهتون اجازه نمیدن که سر چندتا از زنگ ها فقط برید؟؟؟؟ اسید و باز و الکترو شیمی یکم یه جورین...


 چرا ولی خودم شیمی اقاجانی رو خونه می بینم

----------


## Mahsa.TS

اگه مطمعنی خودت میتونی خوب بخونی نرو بمون خونه
چون واقعا بعد از مدرسه خسته میشی

----------


## Dorhato

پیشنهاد من اینه که بری مدرسه اینجوری حس رقابت داری و بهتر هم میخونی.

----------

